# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Canon EOS 300D (Digital Rebel)



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy,

this is my first topic in the photo workshop.

The reason: I have new digital camera, and I need much more experience with this kind of camera.

Today I try my first pictures with the Canon EOS 300D (named Digital Rebel in the USA). I think I have to learn much more about this kind of digital SLR cameras to get out better pictures.

Here is one test picture:









some more find here:
Canon Digital Rebel / EOS D300 - first test pictures

And here is my first question:
What kind of EF lens are the best for total aquarium views and what kind are the best for close-up's ?

I am a beginner sorry....









Thanks and greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery

[This message was edited by plantella on Sun November 16 2003 at 03:45 AM.]

[This message was edited by plantella on Sun November 16 2003 at 03:46 AM.]


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Great pictures Oliver!

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Oliver,

For close up, most would find the EF 100mm F2.8 USM Macro very suitable.

Here's a picture taken with the above lens.









Sphaericthys vaillanti

If you don't mind, Sigma and Tamaron also have good macro lenses at good price.

For whole tank shots, especially in tight corners, the EF 16-35 mm F2.8 L USM is a popular choice, but since the EOS 300D has a 18 - 55 mm. It may be sufficient.

Cheers,

[This message was edited by Benny on Fri November 14 2003 at 07:21 PM.]


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy benny,

a great pics from the Sphaericthys.

Thanks for your tip about the different lenses.

Grettings,
Oliver 
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## JanMc (Aug 6, 2003)

I have been using a Tamron 100 macro for a few years and it is really sharp. Their 20-40 IF lense is great too.


----------

